# How much product to put down with 30 gallon tow behind boom sprayer



## justin.foust (Feb 28, 2017)

Hello! 

I am trying to tackle my lawn in the N. Dallas area. I have a good base with Bermuda grass. I have a 30 Gallon tow behind sprayer with 3 spray nozzles.

Specs: 3MPH, @20PSI, .21 Gall per 1000 Sq Ft. (9.10 Gal per acre), 38,000 Sq Ft area to spray.

I am using prodiamine with 2,4,-D tank mix, Non-ionic Surfactant, blue lawn dye.

Here is what I thought was correct:

Prodiamine .4 oz x 38 (38,000 sq ft) = 15.2 Oz. 
2,4-D = 6 1/2 tsp per 1000 Sq ft. = 37 oz?
Surfactant = 8 Oz.
Blue Dye = 6 Oz.

Mixing all of this with 8 Gallons Water.

Does this sound right?

Any other suggestions on chemicals to use?

Thanks, Justin.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

I use a product called Amine 400 which has the 2-4-D. I read the destructions and came up with 1 oz./ gallon of water.

I rescued a shady lawn a few years back which was overgrown with creeping charlie. It is fairly clean now. I looked it over with some other guys and it was a toss up as far as killing everything or starting over, that's how bad it was.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

Don't forget that all your calculations are based on a volume per thousand square feet. You need to figure out what speed you need to be going with that tagalong sprayer to get that application rate. Getting the mix correct is just the starting point and actually quite easy to do. The hard part is applying it at the correct rate per thousand square feet.


----------



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

First off you really need a gallon of water per 1000 sqft. You have to be able to wet the leaf blade of the weed for good results.

Least I would even consider is half a gallon.

20 psi seems weak but could still work.

But you are going to have to do a calibration test or you are just guessing.

Mark off a 1000 sq ft area. Use plain water for test. Run the sprayer at and tractor at a set speed. See how much water you use.

Need to rig up some jars or whatever under each sprayer head to catch the water ( duct tape, wire etc...) to measure. 
You have to figure out how much water the sprayer is putting out at what speed . Before you can figure of the weed control.
Little bit of a pain but you only have to do it once.
Take a shortcut and you are not going to get it right. Either way to much or to little.
You will figure out if you have to go very slow for that sprayer or go over the lawn twice for it to work.


----------

